# The Diaper Debate



## secretwrestler (Jul 22, 2014)

Short and straight to the point.

http://www.whattoexpect.com/diapering-essentials/cloth-vs-disposables.aspx


----------



## Ambrossimo (Aug 14, 2016)

I think that each product has its pros and cons. Each thing will find its buyer) I prefer cloth diapers for my child as she feels comfortable in them.


----------



## MarySimas (Jan 11, 2017)

I agree with Ambrossimo, each product has pros and cons so better choose those diapers in which the baby feels comfortable.


----------



## mumlewis87 (Feb 2, 2017)

It definitely depends on the baby's preferences. Some brands make them itch. Some make them comfortable which is great especially during bed time.


----------



## Shrek243 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm new to these boards, and don't know how cloth diapers work. Are these re-usable washable diapers? How do you remove poop from them prior to throwing them into the washing machine? I'm confused.

Anyway, we use disposables. Our LO never had a problem with them and we tried several kinds (Honest, Huggies, etc). He did have problems with chemical wipes and we stopped using them. He ended up getting diaper rash from the wipes and I felt terrible. We only use water wipes now and for a while I used a peri-bottle/napkin approach. I also let him go diaper free for hours a day for a week to see if that helped but it didn't seem to do much. What helped was vaseline type cream application after every poo, removing chemical wipes from the equation, and frequent diaper changes.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*cloth diapers*

Cloth Diapers are (obviously) washable, you dump the poo into the toilet, then soak in a pail etc. There are lots of styles from pieces of cloth and actual pins to manufactured cloth diapers complete with waterproof outer layer, and snaps, mimicking disposables. You may not wash them yourself if you go with a diaper company. Yes, cloth diapers can be hard on your washing machine, and yes they can be time consuming and tricky if you are out of the house a lot/visiting etc. The old ones were kind of sloppy, so you'd maybe get blowouts or penis escapes etc. Also, they aren't small enough for preemies, and they mean bigger pant buts will be required. And they may need more frequent changes as disposables seem to soak up the world. What are the advantages? Re-usable, kid senses when they pee, not paper based. If you have a big messy poo, you can just dip you kid in the tub with straight water/hose them down. We used wipes sparingly, and never used ointments and we never ever had severe diaper rashes. I wonder is some of that is from formula feeding?


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Here are a couple of sites talking about cloth diapers:

http://www.babygearlab.com/Cloth-Diaper-Reviews/Buying-Advice

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/andrea-traynor/cloth-vs-disposable-diapers_b_2156485.html

http://www.mommygearest.com/2012/11/18/cloth-diapers-how-to-comparison-chart/


----------



## sstar (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes! It is important to have excellent absorbency!


----------



## sstar (Mar 5, 2017)

sstar said:


> Yes! It is important to have excellent absorbency!


My favourite brand is MamyPoko! simply love the material. Friend recommend Dryers but would still prefer mamypoko


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

This isnt a debate, its a promotion...tut tut. Look up EC (elimination communication)


----------



## superseeps (Mar 14, 2017)

If you do decide to use cloth nappies, let me suggest using prefolds over expensive inserts. Also, Green Mountain is a great website for all that is cloth diapering. http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/


----------



## MelissaFowler (May 17, 2017)

Maximum time I use cloth diaper for my baby.


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

EC worked great with several of our children. They were 90% potty trained by 8-9 months old and never had diaper rash Definitely worth the effort


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

I personally prefer disposable product and I especially like the Pampers product. I choose disposable because of its convenience and easy to use.


----------



## tashalucy (Jul 30, 2018)

naomi_w said:


> I personally prefer disposable product and I especially like the Pampers product. I choose disposable because of its convenience and easy to use.


I prefer pampers especially the active fit ones which are pull ups!


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

MelissaFowler said:


> Maximum time I use cloth diaper for my baby.


Yeah, Less rushes for the baby.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

great advises!


----------

